# If I have rhinestones that I want to add to a already pressed graphic or vinyl..I don't need the sandpaper stuff right?



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

If I have rhinestones that I want to add to a already pressed graphic or vinyl..I don't need the sandpaper stuff right? I can place them by hand then cover with teflon and press?


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

yes that should be fine , i do that all the time just for small amounts. Wouldn't recommend placing them on the vinyl itself, but on the shirt will be fine.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotfix stones will not adhere well to vinyl...but the the garment itself you can do this...not sure what you mean by the sandpaper stuff though


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, you may place the stones directly on a plastisol transfer. Make sure the transfer is covered with a piece of Teflon or parchment paper so it doesn't stick to the platen


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

tdprout said:


> If I have rhinestones that I want to add to a already pressed graphic or vinyl..I don't need the sandpaper stuff right? I can place them by hand then cover with teflon and press?


 I would use parchment paper if you used plastisol transfers as somtimes the ink will stick to the teflon and is hard to get off.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> not sure what you mean by the sandpaper stuff though


I think they are talking about the sandblast material used for the templates.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

YES! that's it!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay....you do not need the sandblast resist to do what you described in your initial post. That material is only used to cut the stencils with a vinyl cutter..or maybe a laser


----------



## 1PW (Mar 31, 2010)

ok

whats the best way to do this then? i have some shirts that have vinyl and i want to add stones on top of a few images of vinyl.

IE, a skull, and i want to put stones on his teeth


----------

